# Juice Bundles - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/5/18)

Due to request we have extended our range of Mystery Juice Packs giving you a variety of options to suit your budget. Please note our aim to is to rotate the selection of juices monthly in each pack. We will also from time to time be throwing in giveaways or freebies depending on availability as well as some extra discounted add-ons which are available on the drop down menu. Please note these packs are only available in 3mg currently.







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-bundle-packs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Looks like great value on these packs @Sir Vape !
Nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

